# fair price?



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd like to sell this pony for $1500









I geuss my ad would read something like this:

10 year old polomino mare. Proven broodmare, was used as a leadline pony in lessons and pony parties, is green broke to ride walk/trot. Bathes, clips, loads. Up to date on all shots and farrier. 100% safe on the ground. $1500 firm.

Do you think I could get that?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

In a broodmare, I'd want better conformation, in a riding horse, I'd want more experience for that price. She looks very healthy though, and I'm sure people might be drawn to her color, she's got a cute face. I'm a pretty picky buyer.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree with Sara. Maybe like 1000. 1500 seems a little much for a green broke horse. Train her up a little more and then the price would be fair.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wonder if I could trade her for a child safe pony or horse? I should have added that she's 13.1hh.....

I really want $1500, do you think I could drop the "proven broodmare" part? She's supposedly had 1 baby. I've only had her since January. She is supposed to be DEADBROKE. She's a pet is what she is. A leadline pony. I don't know how trained I can get her, at 10??????


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I personally would not pay that for her. If I wanted something for my son I'm not afraid to spend money but I would surely want something with more training.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks. that is what I was looking for. my trainer said that if i wait, she'll find me something valued at 1500 and make a trade, she can find a home for it and she's a business so if she has to take a loss she can do that so i geuss i won't post an ad and i'll just wait for her, she said she's way to busy to deal with it now though...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You could still post an ad for trade for a child safe pony. You never know what might come up!  

I didn't mean to say that your horse was worth nothing. It's just that it's rather old to still be green for kids.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmm, I'd lower the price a bit...since she doesn't have that much experience.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

it's to bad they lied to me about her training because she is the sweetest, kindest, most loving little mare i have ever met. I have NEVER sold a horse before and I'm really having a hard time because i fell responsible for her now. like, i dont want to send her to a bad place. I gave a horse away once, someone dumped it on me, i had no idea people dump horses like dogs adn cats... it had a note:

this is nicki, he's a paso and he's trained to ride. my husband and i are divorcing, i'll come back for him.

I kept him for a year and then gave him away... and she did come back for him 6 months later. but it was to late, i wouldnt tell her where i gave him (which was just down the street to an old man and his wife, they brush him and love him - he's lame. was when she left him... she shouldnt have been riding him anyway).


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I would wait on your trainer. Sometimes trading is better than cash. I personally wouldn't pay that for her. She sounds adorable! But I would either want better conformation for my brood mare or a more trained riding horse as was already stated. I don't know if I would go with the proven broodmare wording either. i feel it may be misleading. I would want a mare that has has several babies and did well with them. Thats what I feel proven should mean. These are just my opinions and please dont take it harshly. I figure you asked for our thoughts and i'm gonna be honest.  I hate it that you were lied to but I certainly wouldn't do that to the next owner. Lying creates dissapointment in the horse and then it will less likely be a forever home that she gets.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

2 of my friends have told me 750 is a fair price. so you know, it's along what you guys have all said. i'm going to wait fro my trainer, she'll find me something, she's just so busy right now (trianing season). and it doesnt cost THAT much to feed a little pony!!!... i just hate doing it because i'm poopign and i do mean pooping money!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> 2 of my friends have told me 750 is a fair price. so you know, it's along what you guys have all said. i'm going to wait fro my trainer, she'll find me something, she's just so busy right now (trianing season). and it doesnt cost THAT much to feed a little pony!!!... i just hate doing it because i'm poopign and i do mean pooping money!


LOL... I hear ya loud and clear on the pooping money! I like what FGR said about posting your own ad for trading for a kid safe pony...sometimes you will get nothing and sometimes the skies will open up and BAM! Just what you wanted! :wink: Good luck!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

she's a good looking mare....but with the horse market being really down in the dumps right now, people will just move in ti the next xxheaper sale.....my husband is in the market for a mule right now and we went to look at one, the guy quoted us a $100.00 on her, that's how bad it is around here, it's even worse out east...my sister in law is trying to see a $ 400 for $1,500.00 no training at all.....bite the bit and take a loss.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

id say 1000 maybe a little over....

shes absolutly beautiful


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I hear ya on the mule... My trainer's husband specializes in mules, he took one of his down to that big sale in TN and brought her home becuase the most he was offered was 3k.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I'd like to sell this pony for $1500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say that it all depends on where you live. She's very long in the back and overall doesn't have good confirmation so she shouldn't have been bred IMO. I think $1500.00 is pretty high. How tall is she?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

13.1 I think I'm giong to trade her for a mule or a walking horse. I want something to take people on trail with me....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I would like to have a mule.......There are SO many good jokes to go with them....lol..........


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My trainers husband is a specializes in mules and he has a baseball cap that says @$$whisperer... she has a t-shirt that well... you get it....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think I sold her! There is a lady that has a gelding that is lonely, they don't ride, they are an old retired couple. they groom them and pet them and feed them! they have 4 acres and a 2 stall barn. I'm taking her there this weekend for a trial, normally I wouldnt do a trial but I'm pretty sure they will fall in love with her because she likes people and their gelding is afraid of people so they can't really groom him and love him!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Darn it! SOmebody lost a barn durign the storm and just called them to see if they wanted a FREE miniature... How can I compete wtih that???? UGH!!!!!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I wonder if I could trade her for a child safe pony or horse? I should have added that she's 13.1hh.....
> 
> I really want $1500, do you think I could drop the "proven broodmare" part? She's supposedly had 1 baby. I've only had her since January. She is supposed to be DEADBROKE. She's a pet is what she is. A leadline pony. I don't know how trained I can get her, at 10??????


I don't know about prices, but she is absolutely adorable!! She has the cutest face!! I LOVE palominos!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Darn it! SOmebody lost a barn durign the storm and just called them to see if they wanted a FREE miniature... How can I compete wtih that???? UGH!!!!!!



You can't........... Stupid free mini's........ :lol:


----------

